# Are both X and Y worth getting?



## idiotcurl (Oct 5, 2013)

I preordered Y, so right now I'm just playing the waiting game for the release date so I could play it.  However, I got a newsletter from EB Games today and found out that if I trade in a game that's worth 15 dollars, I can get X or Y for free. Looking online, I know that I do have a game that meets the criteria(and it just takes up space in my game case), but is it worth getting both versions?  Or am I better off just using the trade in credit for another game?


----------



## Solid (Oct 5, 2013)

Well personally I only would get one version, it's pointless to have 2 because it only consists of different Mega evolutions and different legendary types.


----------



## locker (Oct 5, 2013)

Im stupid and always buy both copy's of Pokemon games lol,but to me X and Y looks better than black and white so im looking 4ward 2 them.I pre order my games at Game Stop and personally i don't sell my games.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait EB games is Game stop isn't it,i 4got because they went out like 8 years ago here 0.o


----------



## Kiara (Oct 5, 2013)

I know a lot of people who get both, some for the pokemon and some to have one game to keep and one to reset when they want to replay. I've personally never gotten two of the same starter games, just one and then the 3rd installment later (Ruby/Emerald Diamond/Platinum etc)


----------



## aetherene (Oct 5, 2013)

If you want to get both, then get both. There are the pokemon that are version exclusive and if you have another 3DS, you can always trade to yourself and complete your pokedex.

I'm hoping to get one game and then my boyfriend gets the other version. xD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

I say get both, it's worth it


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 5, 2013)

I wouldn't pay twice for virtually the same exact game.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I wouldn't pay twice for virtually the same exact game.



It's not the same exact game.  There's differences in available Pokemon, legendaries, and certain in-game happenings as well.  Also, I would recommend it if you want to have a game to reset whenever you want.  If you only buy one game and transfer all your valuable Pokemon to it, and you want to replay the game, you need another to do so.


----------



## kite (Oct 5, 2013)

Personally I bought Pokemon Black and White back when it was released and honestly I stuck to just one version.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 5, 2013)

I*chose*X


----------



## radical6 (Oct 5, 2013)

idk
if i could and if it was free i would use Y for my nuzlocke run and X for my regular run but 
uh i wouldnt buy another one


----------



## idiotcurl (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input, guys.

After weighing everyone's opinions I think I'll just use the trade-in credit for getting GTAV. One of my best friends has preordered X, so it's not like I'll miss the version exclusive Pokemon. I'll probably regret it when I want to restart(I have this problem for HeartGold. I started a duel Nuzlocke with a friend, but they abandoned it because it was getting too dark. I have no idea if they'll ever want to continue, so I don't want to play ahead, but I want to play the game), but when that happens I suppose I can probably buy the game at the reduced price.

Thank you, everyone. Maybe this will come in handy for anyone who lives in Canada trying to decide the same thing. And, I saw someone ask about it in another post - EB Games went out a business in the states, but EB Games in Canada is basically the same thing as Gamestop and I think they're owned by the same company.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

personally I'd get both, so if you want to play through the game again, you don't lose any Pokemon you Transfered over


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 6, 2013)

Wat.


I seriously hope you aren't listening to any of those people about buying both games. They're literally the same exact game with a FEW pokemon differences.

You can easily trade with people on this forum, or anywhere, for the pokemon you are missing. If you really want to start your game over and not lose your pokemon, get pokemon bank. Five dollars for a year. You'd be saving forty bucks from buying the other version of the game.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Wat.
> 
> 
> I seriously hope you aren't listening to any of those people about buying both games. They're literally the same exact game with a FEW pokemon differences.
> ...



no need to be mean, Gallows


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 6, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> no need to be mean, Gallows



I'm not being mean, I'm being sensible.


Spending 90 dollars on two games that are exactly the same is a huge waste of money. This guy should realize that there is an optional, cheaper way to go about this. Instead of spending 90 bucks on two games he can spend 50 on one game and a year's worth of pokemon bank to do the exact same thing he's wanting to do.


----------



## MadCake (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm leaning towards X for verison X-clusives (Seewhatididthere).


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 6, 2013)

Preach Gallows, PREACH. 

They're the same exact game with tiny little differences, save your money. Buy a different game. Or think of all the other things you could buy. Just don't buy the same game twice. That's wasteful.

Besides, the reason Nintendo makes two versions of it so that you can trade with friends and compare differences. Herp derp.



MadCake said:


> I'm leaning towards X for verison X-clusives (Seewhatididthere).


----------



## MadCake (Oct 6, 2013)

It's your choice.
I was able to get both GTAV And Online, And my family preordered X for my Birthday (Which is a day before the game's release. We actually celebrate it on the 12th of October.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 6, 2013)

im probably getting both, i am poor though (waffles knows)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm only getting both because my brother was going to cancel his Y pre-order from GAME, so I paid him for the pre-order and he still gets all his GAME reward points. If he hadn't decided to cancel his pre-order we would have traded between each other.

Though I'm glad I'm getting both as I can have one permanent save and one copy for Nuzlockes and other challenges, but again that's just me personally.


----------

